# has anyone run 4x4 fuso trucks?



## pipelayer

looking into a fuso 4x4 dump set up with a boss 9.2 V, and a gas engine sander on back. i feel the turning radius and visibility would be awesome, im just looking for input on the people that have run them. how do they fare in alot of wet and heavy snow? im coming out of a SRW 1 ton 7.3. looking for comparable power. also going from fisher to boss, because the trucks already set up, and switching would be costly and a pain in the ass, being that ive wired a cabover for a fisher and it was horrible. the truck is a 2000 fe mitsu, with a 10ft dump, and 89k. 5 speed 4x4. any input is appreciated. thanks


----------



## schrader

A buddy of mine ran a 2000 fuso auto for ten years, had issues with the wiring on the front end corroding from the salt and the Fisher mount cracked the frame. The truck stood up very well for ten years of plowing and he had good luck with it.


----------



## Randall Ave

They are great trucks till you have to perform repairs. Parts can be costly. And I've seen the frame cross members rot out.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We picked up an Isuzu NPR 2wd in the spring with a flat bed on it. I fabbed up a removable beaver tail and ramps so we could make it a lawn care truck. While doing that I put a plow mount on the front and plan on taking the beaver tail off and put a spreader on the back in the winter. Its a 4cyl turbo and the guys say it goes all week on a tank of fuel. So I cant speek from experience for plowing yet but I think it will be great.


----------



## ponyboy

Like others said rust and rot is an issue 
Parts are expensive 
Power was fine 
I added a coolant filter and only issue I had was fuel will gel up faster then in other trucks bucause the tank is exposed to elements no big deal to correct once I learned that lesson 
They are great all around trucks


----------



## Jersey Push

My father has a 2007 mistu Fuso 4x4. It has almost constant wiring issues from plowing and salting. The gauge wiring used in those trucks is by far smaller then American built trucks. Also stated there is rusting issues also.


----------



## CFusion

I am on my 2nd Mitsu FG. My first was 99 it was the best truck I ever owned. plowed through snow like a bulldozer, frame rotted and so I got rid of it and bought new. My now owned 2012 is a nice truck but has transmission issues. at less than 30,000 miles the tranny was replaced, still on warranty but it doesn't give me a good feeling, especially plowing snow.
It is an automatic and electronic, so when you put it in gear it takes a second to lock in, in some cases it seems like minutes it goes so slow.
I am very displeased with this new one and probably would never get an automatic again, it is just that I have a knee issue and the clutch puts me out for a couple of days after plowing
I dont believe that the FE is a 4x4 so double check because I wouldn't recommend a 2x2 for plowing
Hope this has helped, let me know if you have any more questions


----------



## ponyboy

They only made auto 4x4 for one or two years they had too many issues with them 
4x4 sticks are great but not for me


----------

